# shipping cheese??



## jojo22 (Dec 5, 2010)

How would one go about shipping smoked cheese? I have a few friends in Michigan (I'm in Ohio) that want some for Christmas, is it possible to ship and how?


----------



## bbally (Dec 5, 2010)

Vacuum pack it.  Place and gel ice pack in the box, ship it UPS two or three day service.


----------



## baboy (Dec 5, 2010)

depending on where you ship to in Michigan ground shipping gets there the next day


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 5, 2010)

Cool!! I don't have a vacuum packer, but I'll use a straw and Ziploc baggie!!


----------



## squirrel (Dec 5, 2010)

I have shipped my homemade smoked mozzarella by putting it in a small collapsible cooler with reuseable gel packets and shipped 2 day. Recipient said it was still cold when she got it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have started shipping full meals and I use the vaccum packed and the chem-ice packages and it works great. The main thing I learned right of the bat is you have to get the address right. That speeds it up alot too.


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 5, 2010)

Good thread, and as always, lots of good info. I'm also looking to ship some stuff during the holidays and this is very helpful info.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Yep, I've done the same for my college students (for a little taste of home, don't ya know!  -- home = smoke).  Vacuum pack and wrap in gel ice packs. 2 day delivery.  Just make sure they know it's coming so it doesn't sit around and get too warm.


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the additional tips!! I think it would be fine left outside this time of year....LOL!! But will let you all know how the shipping adventure goes!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 6, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I have shipped my homemade smoked mozzarella by putting it in a small collapsible cooler with reuseable gel packets and shipped 2 day. Recipient said it was still cold when she got it.


So what happened to mine?


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 6, 2010)

jojo22 said:


> Cool!! I don't have a vacuum packer, but I'll use a straw and Ziploc baggie!!




 You should really try to find someone with a sealer - it will help extend the life of the cheese a lot


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 7, 2010)

Will do, that will likely go to the top of my "to get" list!


----------



## alaskanbear (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I believe that I could be 'coaxed' into being a shipment recieving test dummy.  Send some to me by various means and I will critique for free!! Yes, for FREE!! I would even share the cost of shipping if asked...LOLOL


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

You can get a insulated shipping box and use ice packs and 2  day ship that what I do when I ship to the east coast ..


----------

